# My attempt at a pirate Lego Man costume !



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My son wanted to be a pirate lego man this year, so I got a bunch of boxes, tape, and paint and went to town. I worked on it over three days, and I really do like the results. I also altered a white turtleneck to go under it. I added ruffles that mimic the neckline on the body piece. I got it done yesterday when he wasn't home, so today when he saw it he was just in love! I made him happy and that is all that matters to me! (BTW, he is five!)


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Really great job! Looks like a school costume contest winner to me.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Aww thanks Druidess!


----------



## mrymerry2002 (Sep 10, 2012)

VERY cool! Nice job!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you Mrymerry!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

PERFECT! I love creative kids costumes.


----------

